# Anyone off this week?



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm off Wednesday afternoon, Thursday and Friday.

Anyone fancy a day out........weather permitting.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 13, 2015)

Friday could suit me Pete :thup:

Let me check at work tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday mate, I'd be up for Game if we can get a dry day &#128077;


----------



## louise_a (Dec 13, 2015)

I can do Wed PM and friday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Friday could suit me Pete :thup:

Let me check at work tomorrow and get back to you.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Mate, ideally a pre-10am Ko, as have to be back to Liverpool for 2-ish.



Qwerty said:



			I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday mate, I'd be up for Game if we can get a dry day &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I'm off half day Wednesday mate, so will check my finish time, and see if I can get somewhere for 1 ish.



louise_a said:



			I can do Wed PM and friday
		
Click to expand...

As above two, Louise.


----------



## Junior (Dec 14, 2015)

Pete, Lou, Iain

I can get a day off Friday.  Ive booked 1015 at SAOL (earliest available) but am happy to travel if you fancy some place else.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Junior said:



			Pete, Lou, Iain

I can get a day off Friday. Ive booked 1015 at SAOL (earliest available) but am happy to travel if you fancy some place else.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with that mate, if suits others, also.

Wednesday - I can finish work at 12.00, so can play somewhere reasonably close at 1.00 ish, if anyone is game, and weather ok.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 14, 2015)

Junior said:



			Pete, Lou, Iain

I can get a day off Friday.  Ive booked 1015 at SAOL (earliest available) but am happy to travel if you fancy some place else.
		
Click to expand...

Good for me mate, cheers :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday mate, I'd be up for Game if we can get a dry day &#62541;
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			I can do Wed PM and friday
		
Click to expand...

I can get off at 12.00 on Wednesday also - if you fancy a knock somewhere for around 1.00, I'm game.

I'm happy to go to Pleasington, or out somewhere.

I'm up in our Preston branch tomorrow, so can't go on the internet in the day, but keep in touch via text, if your going to book somewhere.


----------



## Junior (Dec 14, 2015)

Good stuff, see you there !


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Have fun guys.. I'd have loved to join you but work calls.. I'm about one good golf day away from walking out and semi retiring...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday mate, I'd be up for Game if we can get a dry day &#62541;
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			I can do Wed PM and friday
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Have fun guys.. I'd have loved to join you but work calls.. I'm about one good golf day away from walking out and semi retiring...
		
Click to expand...

That bad, Dan?

My job for 3 months was the same, but onto pastures new again. Worse money again, but hey-ho.

Hang in there, but keep looking is my advice.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			That bad, Dan?

My job for 3 months was the same, but onto pastures new again. Worse money again, but hey-ho.

Hang in there, but keep looking is my advice.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It is mate.. They're actually expecting me to work for a living.. I'm not used to that sort of mental and physical torture!!!

In all honesty, I'm in the process of paying down all our outgoings (we don't have many anyway), then I'm gonna trade down and lose the stress. I can't deal with incompetence, and the new place is just a mass of ego and bad planning.. And that's just me!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			It is mate.. They're actually expecting me to work for a living.. I'm not used to that sort of mental and physical torture!!!

In all honesty, I'm in the process of paying down all our outgoings (we don't have many anyway), then I'm gonna trade down and lose the stress. I can't deal with incompetence, and the new place is just a mass of ego and bad planning.. And that's just me!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, they expected the same of me - where are unions when you need them - hard work - bah!!!!

I didn't know you worked for Chelsea.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Wednesday - afternoon Warrington is only Â£20 on tee off times, might get on Hesketh for cheap, or could see if we can get on cheap somewhere on county cards, if we all have them.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2015)

Funnily enough, I was thinking Warrington, not sure what it is like when its wet though, would also be happy with Hesketh.

I have a county card.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2015)

Earliest available at Hesketh on Wednesday pm is 13.50. Hesketh are listed on the county card but probably a bit late to get much more than 9 holes in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday mate, I'd be up for Game if we can get a dry day ï‘
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			I can do Wed PM and friday
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			Earliest available at Hesketh on Wednesday pm is 13.50. Hesketh are listed on the county card but probably a bit late to get much more than 9 holes in.
		
Click to expand...

If only me and Dave could loan a Cheshire Card to play Royal Liverpool for Â£50, along with Louise........


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			If only me and Dave could loan a Cheshire Card to play Royal Liverpool for Â£50, along with Louise........

Click to expand...

Just get the butler to call them and ask can the squire of Allerton  be granted a Cheshire card


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2015)

Impressed that Royal Liverpool give county card discount, Royal Birkdale and Royal Lytham don't.

Does Royal Liverpool accept cards from other counties? mine is a Lancashire card.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Just get the butler to call them and ask can the squire of Allerton  be granted a Cheshire card 

Click to expand...

Tsk,tsk - you have no class, that's the valet's job.

Peasant.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Impressed that Royal Liverpool give county card discount, Royal Birkdale and Royal Lytham don't.

Does Royal Liverpool accept cards from other counties? mine is a Lancashire card.
		
Click to expand...

No, I already asked them - I thought you had a Cheshire card, must have been Junior.

Leafy Lymm, and all that.


----------



## Junior (Dec 15, 2015)

Not sure where mine is, otherwise one of you could have used it.   Warrington's nice, it's on the side of a hill so should drain ok !

I'll see you three on Friday, plan to leave a little earlier to fight the M6.  Should be there for 9:30


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm sorry Peter & Louise but I won't be able to make it tomorrow, something has come up at home.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2015)

So what do you fancy tomorrow Peter, Warrington?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

louise_a said:



			So what do you fancy tomorrow Peter, Warrington?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Lou, as long as they dont have loads of temps on.

Are you ok to call them tomorrow morning, and as long as they have 14 main greens on, I'll be game.

I can get there for about 12.45, should just about get it in,

Text me on my moby.:thup:


----------



## badger57 (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm off Wednesday afternoon, Thursday and Friday.

Anyone fancy a day out........weather permitting.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Peter   
             i can make it on friday if anyone drops out .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

badger57 said:



			Hi Peter   
             i can make it on friday if anyone drops out .
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, junior's do - but we'll keep you in mind if someone cant make it.:thup:

Are you up the weekend, some of us playing Sunday also at Leasowe.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2015)

OK, I'll check the course status in the morning and text you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

louise_a said:



			OK, I'll check the course status in the morning and text you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Louise.


----------



## badger57 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am only in Manchester on Thursday &  Friday .

Will be back again after the holidays - will check dates to see if you are off work.


----------



## Junior (Dec 17, 2015)

No problem badger, keep us posted as to when your next up !

Pete, Lou, Iain, Kitchen opens at 9am,  I'm aiming to get there just after to get some brekki !!  

See you tomorrow, hope the forecast is right !!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Junior said:



			No problem badger, keep us posted as to when your next up !

Pete, Lou, Iain, Kitchen opens at 9am,  I'm aiming to get there just after to get some brekki !!  

See you tomorrow, hope the forecast is right !!!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully there for around 9.15-9.30 mate dependent on traffic.

I can't hang around afterwards, as I have a date with the missus and the pre-raphaelites, and a meal, dontcha know.

Hopefully get there early enough for a cup of tea and a brekky though - hope the muesli is up to standard.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 18, 2015)

Junior said:



			No problem badger, keep us posted as to when your next up !

Pete, Lou, Iain, Kitchen opens at 9am,  I'm aiming to get there just after to get some brekki !!  

See you tomorrow, hope the forecast is right !!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for hosting big man and to LB and Lou for the company, great morning and really enjoyed it :thup:

Weather was great and course is absolutely immaculate, very impressive.

Some good golf played today, probably the best round of golf I've ever put together really, 2 under was the worst I could have scored. Lost my enthusiasm for it the past few weeks with the weather but a day like today with good weather, course, company and golf has whetted my appetite again. :cheers:

What were the final Russian stableford scores?


----------



## Junior (Dec 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers for hosting big man and to LB and Lou for the company, great morning and really enjoyed it :thup:

Weather was great and course is absolutely immaculate, very impressive.

Some good golf played today, probably the best round of golf I've ever put together really, 2 under was the worst I could have scored. Lost my enthusiasm for it the past few weeks with the weather but a day like today with good weather, course, company and golf has whetted my appetite again. :cheers:

What were the final Russian stableford scores?
		
Click to expand...


You scored millions and we didn't 

2 under gross and should have been 5 under .... Great to watch.  Pete was steady as ever too.  I'm putting my putter in the oven to warm it up.  

Cheers to all for the game. Top day!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, it was a great round, I didn't play as well as I have been doing recently but it was a pleasure watching Jocko tear it up.

Thanks for the company guys and thanks Junior for hosting.


----------

